# Pathetic Service from PuzzleProz



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 17, 2008)

I just thought i'd warn you guys, and tell you about the pathetic service i've received from this guy.

I ordered a couple of cubes on April 26th. On May 19th, almost a month since i had placed the order, my cubes still weren't here (I'm in South Africa). This is unheard of for me because anything i import usually arrives within a week. 

I emailed him and told him that the cubes hadn't arrived yet. At this point he gave me a tracking number. So, i called the South African Postal service to find out where the package is, and they informed me that they have no record of this package. The only way that that's possible is if the package has not even made it to the country yet, and is still sitting with the sender's postal service.

I emailed PuzzleProz again and informed him that the parcel hadn't even made it to my country. He basically told me "well, that's the risk of importing", which i think is absurd. If the parcel had made it to South Africa, i would have no problem.

Anyway, he told me to wait until 6 weeks had passed, and if the parcel still wasn't here, he would send the order again, but i would have to pay for the shipping, again, which is $27. Now, while i appreciate his offer, i still don't think i should have to pay for shipping again. Why the hell should i have to pay for something i have already paid for. And why should i take the chance of paying another $27 for shipping and stand the risk of not having my parcel arrive again.

If the cubes had at least registered on the South African postal system, i wouldn't even mention it to PuzzleProz, but in this case, either PuzzleProz didn't send my cubes, or HIS postal service lost my cubes. In either case, i should be sent new cubes at no extra cost. 

I emailed him 10 days ago about this and received no reply, and then again recently, also with no reply.

During all of this i even placed an order of over $100 with Cube4You, which arrived in 6 days.

So, PuzzleProz, You. Fail.


----------



## davegocube (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, assuming he actually sent it, then there's nothing he can do. I don't think he should be responsible for the USPS (United States Postal Service) losing the package. BTW, you can check the tracking number at www.usps.com to see if the tracking number is valid on their site. That's the risk you take when you order internationally, I worry about something like this happening every time I order from cube4you. I also think he's being extremely generous by giving you, your order for free and just making you pay shipping; I think it's fair.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 17, 2008)

I do here you, i really do, but how safe is it to order from this guy again if his postal service is losing parcels?

I'm in South Africa (a 3rd World country) and my postal service has never, EVER lost a parcel of mine.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh, and look at this:



> Your item was accepted at 3:57 PM on April 25, 2008 in KIHEI, HI 96753. No further information is available for this item.



That shows me that it's just not safe to order from him. I understand that he did post the parcel, but his postal service lost it. That's got nothing to do with me...


----------



## shadowpartner (Jun 17, 2008)

they fail anyway.cube4you has much better service.although i didnt get a refund for my came-already-broken pyramix.

C4U FTW


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 17, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Oh, and look at this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you have proof he did sent it(my order from cubeforyou only had 1 acceptance and delivered at my house stats), but it got lost in the air or ground or somewhere. Try calling the USPS and ask if they have it...Im pretty sure he would like to get you the cubes but he just cant as he would have to pay the shipping and its expensive. He is a pretty awesome guy actually. I bought my cube throguh one of the FREEBIE sites... and the package missed a center cap. so i contacted him and he said he couldnt do anything without the order reciept that the FFREEBIE site had, but he just gave me a free center cap. Which he payed shipping for.

And for cube4you..I also heared they failed LOL. Sorry Shadow. There was a thread of a missing 100$+ package from them


----------



## Cubie Newbie (Jun 17, 2008)

What class shipping did the puzlproz guy mail the order with? The USPS offers several different "classes" of mail, some of which offer insurance. Does anyone know if it was the puzlproz guy's responsibility to describe "the risk of importing" before the purchase or the class of shipping?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 17, 2008)

lol, 27 dollars?
FYI; puzzleproz cubes are CRAP.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 17, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> lol, 27 dollars?
> FYI; puzzleproz cubes are CRAP.



Not really i have a white one and its great. though i do perfer 9spuzzle


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 17, 2008)

andrewvo1324 said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > lol, 27 dollars?
> ...



great?
Even at the tightest tension mine pops easily!


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 17, 2008)

Yeah, my Type A puzzleproz cube is bloody awesome.


----------



## brunson (Jun 17, 2008)

@DAE_JA_VOO,
I'm sorry to hear of your problems with the USPS, but it really isn't any fault of PuzzleProz. Dave is a good guy, I have ordered from him several times and will probably do so again. 

He has actually offered to make it up to you, you just have to have more patience. He has proof that he posted it, if you didn't pay for insurance, then he has no obligation to ship a new order for you, he's offering to take a loss so you can have your cubes, the least you can do is wait a little while before he eats $30.

As an aside, just because your Postal Service can't track the package doesn't mean they didn't get it. Is the South African post perfect at all times? I'm not trying to defend the USPS, but nothing that you have stated in this thread can prove that the SA post didn't lose it just as well as the USPS may have.

And, while we're at it, there's no way for you to prove that you *didn't* receive the shipment, so I think PuzzleProz is being darn nice to even offer to resend your shipment. That probably cost him his profits for a week.

@lotsofsloths,
That's crap, I have 6 cubes from him, two white and 4 black, they're all excellent. I'm pretty sure he gets them from the same place cube4you does, it's not like he's making them in his garage. Maybe you should work on your turning accuracy. ;-)

I may as well say, I have no business relationship with PuzzleProz, I'm just a satisfied customer.


----------



## cwdana (Jun 17, 2008)

Agreed with everything that has been said.

It's not your fault that USPS or SA Post lost the cubes. Neither is it PuzzleProz. 

You refer to it as "his postal service" but I'm not sure that USPS is "his" postal service so much as the sky is "his" color blue. 

Instead of offering up just complaints, offer up some solutions. PuzzleProz has given a good compromise. What's yours? (PS - it can't be that he covers the whole loss)

And as mentioned, he has no proof that you didn't receive the cubes. He's having a little faith that you're a good person. Have a little faith that he is too.

Next time - request UPS shipping OR some form of insurance. And be ready to fork over more than just $27.

(and as for Cubes4you - there's also a thread about how they sent jeans to someone expecting cubes and then failed to do anything about it for several weeks. How's that for customer service?)


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 18, 2008)

cwdana said:


> Agreed with everything that has been said.
> 
> It's not your fault that USPS or SA Post lost the cubes. Neither is it PuzzleProz.
> 
> ...




True that also its cube4you.


----------



## Crzyazn (Jun 18, 2008)

A friend of mine got owned by Puzzleproz' horrible shipping

and WE LIVE IN THE U.S....


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 18, 2008)

Crzyazn said:


> A friend of mine got owned by Puzzleproz' horrible shipping
> 
> and WE LIVE IN THE U.S....



...You amaze me, have you read anything in this thread. We already covered thats PUZZLEPROZ doesn't have horrible shipping... USPS,UPS has the horrible service who loses packages..... -_-

its like at the airport gets your luggage on the wrong flight, its all accidents and mistakes that happen everyday. 

Stop blaming Puzzleproz for the shipping its usps,ups faught


----------



## Crzyazn (Jun 18, 2008)

restate: The shipping service Puzzleproz uses has been shown to be a little sketchy


----------



## yurivish (Jun 18, 2008)

I ordered several times fro Puzzleproz and everything arrived on time and in splendid condition.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 18, 2008)

Crzyazn said:


> restate: The shipping service Puzzleproz uses has been shown to be a little sketchy



so has c4you

Nothings perfect =]


----------



## cwdana (Jun 18, 2008)

I think this is just a situation where you kind of have to roll with it.

I mean, it sucks to be expecting cubes forever and not get them. And there are cases where you shouldn't accept abusive service or lack of service from companies. But there's inherent risk in everything. 

If you cube really fast - you might get a great time. But there's also a greater risk for popage. And if you rely on people other than your friends to transport your stuff from point A to B, there's risk of them losing it.

It could happen to anyone with any company anywhere in the world.

Just take a deep breath. The world will go on spinning. And we'll go on cubing.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jun 18, 2008)

cwdana said:


> I think this is just a situation where you kind of have to roll with it.
> 
> I mean, it sucks to be expecting cubes forever and not get them. And there are cases where you shouldn't accept abusive service or lack of service from companies. But there's inherent risk in everything.
> 
> ...



I had friends lose stuff tooo haha...but thats completely true.


----------



## abbracadiabra (Jun 23, 2008)

First of all, if DAE JA VOO ordered puzzles on April 26th, how is it possible that Puzzle Proz shipped them out on April 25th? I think Puzzle Proz may have given out the wrong tracking number.

Second, while shipping problems can happen, especially with international orders, I think the seller has a responsibility to resolve them. After all, the buyer has already paid for the merchandise, the seller is making a profit on the sale, the seller is the one who shipped the package, and the seller's business reputation depends upon his ability to deliver the merchandise. I would think that customers who are willing to drop $100 at a shot (like DAE JA VOO) are worth keeping - even if it involves taking a loss on shipping.

Furthermore, I think it's inexcusable that DAE JA VOO has repeatedly emailed Puzzle Proz over the last ten days without a response. At the very least I think he is entitled to the courtesy of a response. 

I'm a little surprised and disheartened to hear about this, because I have always received excellent service from Puzzle Proz. I have always received prompt responses to my emails, and the merchandise I ordered has always arrived quickly and in good condition. 

I hope this is an isolated incident, and one that gets resolved quickly. Please keep us updated, DAE JA VOO.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 23, 2008)

abbracadiabra said:


> First of all, if DAE JA VOO ordered puzzles on April 26th, how is it possible that Puzzle Proz shipped them out on April 25th? I think Puzzle Proz may have given out the wrong tracking number.
> 
> Second, while shipping problems can happen, especially with international orders, I think the seller has a responsibility to resolve them. After all, the buyer has already paid for the merchandise, the seller is making a profit on the sale, the seller is the one who shipped the package, and the seller's business reputation depends upon his ability to deliver the merchandise. I would think that customers who are willing to drop $100 at a shot (like DAE JA VOO) are worth keeping - even if it involves taking a loss on shipping.
> 
> ...



Thank goodness someone sees this the way i do.

Well, i still haven't received a reply to EITHER of the emails i sent puzzle proz, which were on June 7th, and June 16th. I am still 2 cubes down.

This is getting absurd.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 23, 2008)

Try his website, PuzzleProz.com and jump into the forum, "Ordering from PuzzleProz". He seems to respond well to issues people have. I asked a question there (about how to adjust my 4x4 tension) and he responded quickly. I sent email too, but I don't know if he got that. (Maybe his spam filter is not working correctly?)

I made a large order of 9 cubes (4x4, 5x5, two 2x2, three 3x3, Square1, Megaminx). He sent me a confirmation that same day and the stuff arrived at my porch in Massachusetts from Hawaii in about 3.5 days. Your's might take nearly 2 weeks, going by peoples responses in "Delivery Times by Country".

This guy seems to be very open about issues, and tries to please his customers, from all I see.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 23, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> Your's might take nearly 2 weeks, going by peoples responses in "Delivery Times by Country".



2 weeks? We're 2 days short of 2 MONTHS, and i've been waiting about 2 weeks just for a response to my emails...


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 24, 2008)

abbracadiabra said:


> First of all, if DAE JA VOO ordered puzzles on April 26th, how is it possible that Puzzle Proz shipped them out on April 25th? I think Puzzle Proz may have given out the wrong tracking number.
> 
> Second, while shipping problems can happen, especially with international orders, I think the seller has a responsibility to resolve them. After all, the buyer has already paid for the merchandise, the seller is making a profit on the sale, the seller is the one who shipped the package, and the seller's business reputation depends upon his ability to deliver the merchandise. I would think that customers who are willing to drop $100 at a shot (like DAE JA VOO) are worth keeping - even if it involves taking a loss on shipping.
> 
> ...



i may be entirely wrong, but if they are shipping from Hawaii, the discrepancy in the dates (april 25th and 26th) may have something to do with the International Date Line. since Hawaii is barely on the east side of the IDL and everywest of the IDL is "one day ahead".

also, i'm sorry to admit it, but the US postal service is horrible. i had a cube that was in a distribution center an hour away from my house, that sat there for 4 days before it finally got sent out. however, when i ordered my ES's from huskyomega, i think he used UPS, and they came much faster.

and i agree, the lack of responses to your emails is unacceptable.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 24, 2008)

Heheheh, I'll never have any problems with c4u.


----------



## brunson (Jun 24, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Heheheh, I'll never have any problems with c4u.


Well, Duh. You only have to deal with one postal service. Try ordering from Sudan.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jul 5, 2008)

Just thought i should mention here. I have still not received a reply to my emails. That puts it at about a month.

No cubes, no reply to my emails....

What a great businessman.


----------



## Crzyazn (Jul 5, 2008)

There's this little thing called a negative ebay review.

My friend's order got botched, and by posting a concerned (not angry) review his problem was resolved pretty much instantly

The trick is not to use it as blackmail


----------



## blgentry (Jul 5, 2008)

You should try posting on his forums. If he's not responding to email for whatever reason, he should respond there. It kind of puts it "in public" for him. Perhaps in his "ordering" forum.

http://puzzleproz.com/forums/index.php


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jul 6, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> rjohnson_8ball said:
> 
> 
> > Your's might take nearly 2 weeks, going by peoples responses in "Delivery Times by Country".
> ...



As I said, go to PuzzleProz.com forums and post your gripe to him. He might not see his emails but he is extremely likely to follow up with you at the forum. He has been good with me. I suspect a communication problem. Work with him to identify the Ebay order and he will help.

You know how amazed I was to receive all that stuff from him, several thousand miles away, in under 4 days? I did not need to pay much for shipping either.

He will help if you discuss at his forums, puzzleproz.com.


----------



## andrewvo1324 (Jul 7, 2008)

abbracadiabra said:


> First of all, if DAE JA VOO ordered puzzles on April 26th, how is it possible that Puzzle Proz shipped them out on April 25th? I think Puzzle Proz may have given out the wrong tracking number.
> 
> Second, while shipping problems can happen, especially with international orders, I think the seller has a responsibility to resolve them. After all, the buyer has already paid for the merchandise, the seller is making a profit on the sale, the seller is the one who shipped the package, and the seller's business reputation depends upon his ability to deliver the merchandise. I would think that customers who are willing to drop $100 at a shot (like DAE JA VOO) are worth keeping - even if it involves taking a loss on shipping.
> 
> ...



Mabey take part time differences? Mabey he shipped right after the the purchase was made. "I.e"there is a 12 hour time differance? as He may ship 5pm and buyter is at 5 am?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have order there twice and received my packages very quickly and shipping expenses were indeed pretty low.

The second order has a problem with a magic that was squashed so bad during transportation that 2 tiles broke. I don't blame him for that, but I will ask him for a solution.


----------

